# We have Kittens! :) (Pictures included!)



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

So two little kittens showed up in the wood pile today! They are about eight weeks old and super cute. The first one we caught right away, the second took about 40 minutes. They were both very hungry and ate a ton. Both are now sleeping. We think that both are girls. Here are a few pictures of the one girl, and I will post pictures of the second as soon as I can get some.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Awwww, please post some pictures when you can.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here are the pictures of the first one.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, she's beautiful! They are so lucky that you have them. She looks really healthy too. Have you seen the mom?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

caseypooh said:


> Oh my gosh, she's beautiful! They are so lucky that you have them. She looks really healthy too. Have you seen the mom?


We have no clue who the mom is. There are two or three stray cats around, one of which I believe is too young (6 months?) to be the mom. Although there are probably many more strays that I am not aware of, as I don't know which belong to the neighbors and which are strays (we live in the country). They both seem to be very healthy, and the first one that I posted pictures of is unbelievably with it and intelligent. She looks at you when you talk to her!  Here are pictures of the second kitty. She is darker, has slightly longer hair and is a little more shy, but quickly coming out of her shell.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG they are both adorable! Love the M's on their heads.. If they turn out to be a boy and girl you should call them Mickey and Minnie ;-) lol 

Thank you for taking them in!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

She looks so sweet! I love cats, our Samantha is a rescued kitten. Well now she's 4 actually. Please say you are keeping them.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I just saw the M, how neat!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

caseypooh said:


> She looks so sweet! I love cats, our Samantha is a rescued kitten. Well now she's 4 actually. Please say you are keeping them.


The whole family really wants to keep one (or both) but unfortunately we have a 10 year old male cat who wouldn't approve so it is very unlikely. We will keep them until we find good homes though.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here are more pictures. I am so excited! They are so sweet! And super adorable!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

They are precious! I love the M's!  You should name one M&M!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are just absolutely gorgeous! If I could i would so take one..or two! My darn JRT is not very nice to other kittys, only the cat he has grown up with is semi-ok in his book.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> They are just absolutely gorgeous! If I could i would so take one..or two! My darn JRT is not very nice to other kittys, only the cat he has grown up with is semi-ok in his book.


I am in the same boat. I would LOVE to keep one or both of them, but my older cat just won't let me. :bowl:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cute cats! We just got a kitten from the shelter this week who looks a lot like the kitten in first picture. She's so cuddly.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

BriGuy said:


> Very cute cats! We just got a kitten from the shelter this week who looks a lot like the kitten in first picture. She's so cuddly.


Would you mind posting pictures? I would love to see her


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Eowyn said:


> Would you mind posting pictures? I would love to see her


Here's Poppy  :


IMG_85226659151853 by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for rescuing them.Do keep them,both so that we can see them,grow!.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish you could keep them too, I understand though. We had an older male cat before that needed to be the only cat. I found a baby kitten in the middle of the road at my work a few Years ago. I took her right to my vet and they nursed her to good health. I found a family that wanted her for Christmas. This little girl made them so happy. I wanted to keep her but couldn't.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Poppy looks just like them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The kittens are adorable, thank you for helping them. 

*Briguy*-your Poppy is just precious, thank you for adopting.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Both of the girls are dong fabulous. They have adjusted to the litter box and the house amazingly well. They love attention and being held! We are still having trouble thinking of names, any ideas are welcome! Here are better pictures.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The M on their forehead is typically a Maine **** trait. They are so cute.

You might be surprised with your older cat, they often tolerate kittens better than you expect. That's how I ended up with two cats. lol


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

BajaOklahoma said:


> The M on their forehead is typically a Maine **** trait. They are so cute.
> 
> You might be surprised with your older cat, they often tolerate kittens better than you expect. That's how I ended up with two cats. lol


I doubt it, we have tried before when stray kittens show up. We ended up keeping a stray kitten 4 years ago and they still hate each other and have to be kept separate


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish I could take them, they are just beautiful.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

The M is classic Tabby. They are adorable. We have an orange Tabby.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are adorable!! How about Minnie and Millie?


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG they are gorgeous!!!! Two little dolls  I would like to have them but I already have my rescue girl Berry 

Thank YOU for helping them! Those beautiful creatures(generally) are really in need of help.

I wish them a great family 

Love & Light


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Both of the girls are doing amazing. They love to be held and snuggled with, and are becoming more playful with each other. I am calling the lighter, shorter haired one Pumpkin Spice, Pumpkin for short (since she has an orange patch on her head). The other is still unnamed. They are still needing permanent homes. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't get enough of them, they are so sweet!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

They are so beautiful. Its amazing they weren't more afraid-i thought if kittens weren't held by humans by a certain age then it was very difficult to get them used to people. Looks like you rescued them just in time


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lgnutah said:


> They are so beautiful. Its amazing they weren't more afraid-i thought if kittens weren't held by humans by a certain age then it was very difficult to get them used to people. Looks like you rescued them just in time


We have been very surprised how quickly they tamed. It was so quick we think that they might have been dumped??? But they are both unbelievably sweet!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

How are they today? They are so beautiful to see that I have to come here very often  

When ever you have some time send us more pics, please :smooch::smooch:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are so so adorable! Love those pics!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Those kittens are beautiful!! Love the little "M" eyebrows


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They have names! We are calling them Pumpkin Spice (for the orange patch on her forehead) and Marianne. They both seemed to have transitioned to a litter box seamlessly. Not one accident!  The first two pictures are of Pumpkin, the last two are of Marianne.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I want to keep them! They are so pretty!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

caseypooh said:


> Oh my gosh! I want to keep them! They are so pretty!


They do still need good homes


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Cuteness overload!! Wish I could cuddle with them...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so sweet


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm just checking in on these little ones, How are Pumpkin Spice and Marianne doing? If we didn't have Samantha and a new puppy on the way, I'd be asking for a visit!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

caseypooh said:


> I'm just checking in on these little ones, How are Pumpkin Spice and Marianne doing? If we didn't have Samantha and a new puppy on the way, I'd be asking for a visit!


They are doing fabulous. Marianne is the deepest sleeper ever, you can literally pick her up and move her at times without waking her! And she just goes limp when you pick her up when she is awake. Pumpkin is more playful, although still very sweet. She looks a lot like a tiger so I think it is quite fitting for her to be more playful. Here are pictures!  (P.S. in the two pictures of Marianne, she had fallen asleep on the couch like that so I moved her onto the background and she never woke up!)


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful photos!!! They are great those kittens <3

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you<3

Love & Light


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Their older cat has started to show signs of being ok with the kittens! Their younger cat is very unhappy still, but if she comes around (unlikely but we are still hoping) Marianne just might be staying.  Praying very hard!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Kylie said:


> Their older cat has started to show signs of being ok with the kittens! Their younger cat is very unhappy still, but if she comes around (unlikely but we are still hoping) Marianne just might be staying.  Praying very hard!


I doubt Stardust is going to come around, she is very unhappy about their presence. Although I thought the same thing about Sweetie...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Kylie, are you and Eowyn are in the same house, right?

Kittens had a good Thanksgiving. I'll bet Sammy had a fun Thanksgiving too, thanks to you.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Kylie, are you and Eowyn are in the same house, right?
> 
> Kittens had a good Thanksgiving. I'll bet Sammy had a fun Thanksgiving too, thanks to you.


Friends. I think Sammy had an amazing thanksgiving thanks to _you_!  I need to go check up on his thread, I haven't been on as much lately with school.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Pumpkin Spice just went home to her new home. :/ I hate to see her go, but she went to an amazing indoor home with a lovely couple.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh wonderful news, I hope we can see pictures as she grows.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Just checking in on Marianne, i hope she and pumpkin in her new home are doing well.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

caseypooh said:


> Just checking in on Marianne, I hope she and pumpkin in her new home are doing well.


They are both doing great. We still have Marianne, who is been affectionately nick named Little Kitty Lump Lump because she sleeps so much and so deeply. I am pretty sure we are going to keep her, as she seems to be hypoallergenic and we have cat allergies in the house. We don't want three indoor cats (plus a fourth barn cat), but the hypoallergenic is very temping, especially since Sweetie our other hypoallergenic cat is getting older… But we know we can't have more than one non-hypoallergenic cat in the house so we shall see. 

P.S. I will try to post more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

You must name the one an "M" name. Maybe m&m or something. Haha. They are beautiful kitties!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow they both have an "M". M&M for sure lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm way to over due to update you guys! Sorry about that! But Merry Ann (yes, we changed the spelling ) is doing fantastic! She is slowly starting to grow now (originally she was having trouble catching up from being starved and we were battling worms). She looks older although she only about the size of a 9 or 10 week old kitten at around 18 or 19 weeks of age. She is almost definitely staying and at the very least until she is steadily growing and is completely cleared of worms where we won't be as worried about her. She is getting along better with our other 2 indoor cats but they still are kept separate most of the day. And now pictures!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

She is so pretty!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Adorable. I just said goodbye to my tiger cat in November. Still miss her.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> Adorable. I just said goodbye to my tiger cat in November. Still miss her.


I am so sorry! That is always so hard!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

OH, I would do anything to have a kitty in my home. DH is allergic though. It makes me sad that I can't have a cat to call my own


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Suni52 said:


> OH, I would do anything to have a kitty in my home. DH is allergic though. It makes me sad that I can't have a cat to call my own


I am going to be a horrible person (tempting you when we are almost for sure keeping her), we think she is hypoallergenic. We have several family members with cat allergies who have no problem whatsoever with her. I researched it and it seems to be a rare recessive gene that some cats have.

ETA: Is there someway you can go to a to different places with cats up for adoption and let your DH hold a cat a day till you find one that he doesn't seem to be allergic to? Maybe if he could hold it somewhere where he wouldn't be around other cats so you would know they weren't causing a reaction?


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

So cute! My daughter really wants a kitten, we just have to talk my hubby into it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry Ann*

Merry Ann

Love the name!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Mery Ann is gorgeous !!! <3 
I already told you that I've never seen such a beautiful kittens <3
I wish them long and happy life where ever they are <3
Love <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Ann is a beautiful kitten. 

Good to hear she's doing well and growing.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted and so happy to hear and see her doing great!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought I would do a Merry Ann update. She is doing well and close to full grown (we think). It looks like she will always be on the small side but not small enough to be of concern. She is now spayed and definitely staying here as her furever home. She is still super calm and spends a lot of time sleeping. She is usually sweet, but has been grumpy as my sister just started working and Merry Ann misses her. She is used to napping on my sisters lap while she writes for most of the day, and she doesn't like her being gone so much now. Here is a picture of her sleeping.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, thanks for the great update.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

awwwww, I'm so glad you posted! That's wonderful she's with you forever.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

she's so sweet...love the tiger belly.... glad she's all settled into her forever home.


----------

